# Rice



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

It's me again confused as ever !
Now that you have helped with the bife and sausages its the massive selection and different makes of rice I am faced with when I get to the supermarket.
I have tried a few different ones but mine seems to end up like rice pudding!
I rinse one cup of rice and add it to 2 cups of boiling water and hover over it to make sure I don't over cook it to no avail !
How do you cook yours and which brand do you prefer ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For most dishes that reguire rice I use Basmati readily available, by volume 1 part rice to 1.5 water, (pan heavy base) salted bring to boil, boil vigorously 2-3 mins cover and put on lowest setting of smallest burner for 15 mins , don't touch it, lift lid for a peek, just WALK AWAY turn heat off fluff up & serve.
The arroz de pato is more like risotto rice and is great for the Portuguese dishes like duck & Rice, liver & rice and the desserts

Your not that far from Portugals rice paddy's that run along Mondego from Coimbra to Montemor


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For most savoury dishes you want a long grain rice. Bring a pan of lightly salted water to the boil. Add 1 cup of long grain rice plus a teaspoon of cooking margarine (stops/minimises the frothing) bring it back to the boil and cook on a rolling boil for 12 minutes. Drain and serve - perfect rice. The cook until the water has gone method is fine for rissotto type rice which comes out wet-ish but for a normal savoury dish you want the rice to be light and fluffy, not heavy and soggy.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For most savoury dishes you want a long grain rice. Bring a pan of lightly salted water to the boil. Add 1 cup of long grain rice plus a teaspoon of cooking margarine (stops/minimises the frothing) bring it back to the boil and cook on a rolling boil for 12 minutes. Drain and serve - perfect rice. The cook until the water has gone method is fine for rissotto type rice which comes out wet-ish but for a normal savoury dish you want the rice to be light and fluffy, not heavy and soggy.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Must be doing mine wrong then for the last 20 odd years and it'd never work with a risotto rice insufficient liquid for a start


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, here's a quick and easy method for cooking long grain rice, and I think foolproof.
I like Thai fragrant rice (I think it's called Thai perfumed rice in Portugal), or any good long grain rice. You will need a straight sided Pyrex type bowl with lid and a microwave. Wash rice until water runs clear, add enough hot water to cover rice, up to the index finger first knuckle. A knob of butter, and a teaspoon of salt. Stir briefly. Cover with lid and microwave for 20 minutes. All the water will be absorbed. Remove lid, use fork to fluff up, and hey presto perfect rice. For basmati rice more water is needed, but otherwise same method. Don't worry about the dish blowing up, as the lids are never fully airtight. Try it and enjoy. Obviously if you have to follow a salt free diet leave out the salt.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Rice cooking should be done so all the water is absorbed by the rice, draining can take the flavour with the water, and yes as somebody told wALK AWAY, stir once only


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, 
2 main ways of cooking rice - either the absorption method - very well described above.
Or my preferred method for all long grain/ wholegrain and basmati rice - the boil it in lots and lots of water method.
Aldi have a really nice quality basmati in a blue cardboard box.
3 /quarters fill the largest saucepan you have with water and a good pinch of salt (flavours but also increases the boi;ing point) 
Add 1 small cup of rice per person ( i never rinse good quality rice) - more people bigger saucepan required.
Bring it back up to the boil - give it one good stir so it doesn't stick to the pan.
turn it down to a slow boil and leave it for 11 minutes
Sieve/drain the lot - no rinsing required - perfect rice every time.

On this theme i like rice but find it a bit boring - i chuck lemon, zest, currants / sultanas / nuts, indian spices in to give in more flavour.

Does anyone have any interesting rice recipe tips !


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

steve01 said:


> Hi,
> 2 main ways of cooking rice - either the absorption method - very well described above.
> Or my preferred method for all long grain/ wholegrain and basmati rice - the boil it in lots and lots of water method.
> Aldi have a really nice quality basmati in a blue cardboard box.
> ...


Hi, yes rice is boring and bland on its own. Leave the salt out, and add chicken stock to the water. Works best with my method I think.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lynda s said:


> Hi, yes rice is boring and bland on its own. Leave the salt out, and add chicken stock to the water. Works best with my method I think.


Depends on what you are going to serve with it. If you are serving something with strong flavour, e.g. curry or chilli, then plain rice is perfect and acts as the perfect foil to the stronger flavour. If you are serving it with something more bland dish such as many fish dishes, then by all means, boost the role of the rice in the dish with other flavourings of your choice, e.g. finely shredded lemon peel, or very finely chopped root ginger, etc


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

My Tried and tested over the last few years is quite simple... Uncle Benns microwave rice. 2 minutes in the microwave and benns your uncle... no pans or dishes to wash and not expensive to buy. When you cover the rice with sauce it matters not an iota what rice you have cooked!


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

vanrouge said:


> My Tried and tested over the last few years is quite simple... Uncle Benns microwave rice. 2 minutes in the microwave and benns your uncle... no pans or dishes to wash and not expensive to buy. When you cover the rice with sauce it matters not an iota what rice you have cooked!


Yep it certainly is down to personal taste. I don't like uncle Bens rice at all.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

steve01 said:


> Add 1 small cup of rice per person ( i never rinse good quality rice) - more people bigger saucepan required.
> Bring it back up to the boil - give it one good stir so it doesn't stick to the pan.
> turn it down to a slow boil and leave it for 11 minutes
> Sieve/drain the lot - no rinsing required - perfect rice every time.


+1

My actual formula is:
10 minutes if you dump the rice into boiling water'
and 15 minutes if you dump the rice into cold water.

Bill Henderson
(Who, being a Philistine always buys the cheapest rice on the shelf.)


----------

